# Hello!!!



## eheynes126 (Apr 6, 2017)

*

Hi everyone,

I currently do not have any mice but am looking for some female mice to join our family. I am based in the West Midlands, UK.

Im doing some thorough research so that I can answer every question that my husband may fire at me during the persuasion process that will be starting soon, Lol!! 

*


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## fuggytail (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi and welcome from wolverhampton.


----------

